# POD X3 Settings Animals As Leaders



## Norstorm (Aug 7, 2010)

This is my first post, so if I throw this one wrong, please forgive me..

The Q:

We all know Tosin Abasi, and I play with the same tuning, and have more or less the same style.
I know Abasi is playing through a rack containing the Axe FX.
I have the POD X3 Live, and I'm trying to get the same sound, and the same tweak as Abasi, but with no luck..
Whatever logical EQ I come up with, it sounds more like Meshuggah.
I play the same RG2228 as Abasi.

Is it anybody out there playing Animals As Leaders songs thru a POD, that can help me with some tweakings or patches?


Norstorm


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Aug 7, 2010)

Can't help you but as far as I know the Animals As Leaders album was recorded with a PodXt anyway. Not an AxeFx.
Maybe you could ask Tosin or Bulb (he produced that record)


----------



## Norstorm (Aug 7, 2010)

I sent Tosin on both facebook and myspace, but I know he's in the middle of a tour, so...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 7, 2010)

big bottom amp model, boost+eq in front, probably the V30 cab with the 421 mic model, then the rest is EQ. in other words, probably the old bulb patch with some tweaks.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Aug 8, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> big bottom amp model, boost+eq in front, probably the V30 cab with the 421 mic model, then the rest is EQ. in other words, probably the old bulb patch with some tweaks.


 
i dont know man, the bulb patch sounds terrible to me for shred. i had to run some major eq to get it to sound less harsh for solo stuff, and ended up doing a dual-tone for that AAL sound. i ran a mix of the big bottom and lunatic models for rhythm, and a mix of big bottom and the "dual rec" amp model (forget what its called in the pod, atm) for solo stuff, and i personally dont thing the big bottom patch alone will get you there, but thats just me. then again, im a newly born audiophile, so you may be right kitteh


----------



## denkadoll (Oct 25, 2010)

i'm searching for the same thing as you guys! i really love the character on the sound on the animal as leaders album!


----------



## Philligan (Oct 25, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken, he should have some patches up on POD Farm. I'm not sure how long you've had the X3 for, but as far as I know, it should have come with a free POD Farm membership. You should take a peek over there 

This is a huge stab in the dark, but maybe try blending a VH4 patch with something like a Dual Rec; that should sound pretty djenty.


----------



## paintkilz (Oct 26, 2010)

you can download the presets off of ss.org


----------



## Malkav (Oct 26, 2010)

Well for one thing wouldn't it be better to not copy someone else's tone and style?

and two you don't have the same guitar, the Animals As Leaders album was probably recorded primarily with the custom 8 string that the illustrated luthier made him. It's enormous and maple almost everywhere and has a Q-tuner in the neck and a Lundgren M8 in the bridge.


----------



## sessionswan (Oct 26, 2010)

Check out the second half of Bulb's post here about the guitars they used on the album.


----------



## Malkav (Oct 27, 2010)

Right so all the 8-string stuff was done with the Illustrated Luthiers 8-string.


----------



## drmosh (Oct 27, 2010)

glassmoon0fo said:


> i dont know man, the bulb patch sounds terrible to me for shred.



That's because it's a pure rhythm patch meant for double tracking and tight playing. The lead patch they used is certainly very different


----------



## InTheRavensName (Oct 27, 2010)

I think that there's quite a bit of post-EQ on Bulb's recordings too.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Oct 27, 2010)

drmosh said:


> That's because it's a pure rhythm patch meant for double tracking and tight playing. The lead patch they used is certainly very different


 
there's a "duh" moment for me haha, i should've said that i dont like the bulb patch period. i love me some djent but the big bottom model by itself does nothing for me. as far as the shred thing goes, i'd have to assume that the BB model wasnt involved at all in Tosin's patch because i just cant hear it, unless i just suck that much with the POD. which is a total possiblility 

but for serious, if anyone comes across a legit AAL patch let a brotha know!


----------



## rednut (Oct 27, 2010)

paintkilz said:


> you can download the presets off of ss.org



Where just abouts? link?


----------



## paintkilz (Oct 27, 2010)

Sevenstring.org - Patch Library


----------



## rednut (Oct 28, 2010)

paintkilz said:


> Sevenstring.org - Patch Library



Awesome, thanks dude!


----------

